# Khắc phục nhanh các kiểu tủ bếp bằng gỗ mới nhất



## Dung Thủy (11/9/21)

Khắc phục nhanh các kiểu tủ bếp bằng gỗ mới nhất
Cuộc sống luôn cần cập nhật xu hướng của thời đại. Dưới đây là những kiểu tủ bếp gỗ mới nhất hiện nay mà Dung Thủy muốn gửi tới các bạn.
Mục lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Tủ bếp gầm cầu thang gỗ công nghiệp TB07
•    2. Tủ bếp dạng đứng đơn giản gỗ công nghiệp TB06
•    3. Tủ bếp chữ L liền tủ lạnh gỗ công nghiệp TB05
•    4. Tủ bếp chữ L 2 tầng gỗ sồi Nga TB01
•    5. Tủ bếp chữ L gỗ xoan đào TB08
1. Tủ bếp gầm cầu thang gỗ công nghiệp TB07

•    Sản phẩm tủ bếp gỗ nhỏ gọn TB07 là lựa chọn cho các khách hàng mong muốn sự tối giản cho nơi nấu nướng hàng ngày của gia đình mình.
•    Phần trên tủ bếp gỗ công nghiệp này có thể để bát đũa, đồ đạc hay dùng.
•    Phần dưới để xoong nồi.
•    Ngoài ra những kiểu tủ bếp gỗ mới nhất còn có 1 chiếc tủ ốp sát chân cầu thang để đựng các đồ vật ít khi dùng tới trong nhà.
Xem thêm: Sáng tạo cùng 5 mẫu tủ bếp gỗ đơn giản mà đẹp
2. Tủ bếp dạng đứng đơn giản gỗ công nghiệp TB06

•    Mẫu tủ bếp gỗ cao cấp TB06 gồm 2 phần trên và dưới.
•    Phần trên gồm các ngăn đựng bát đĩa.
•    Phần dưới để lò vi sóng, nồi niêu, xoong chảo.
•    Chất liệu chính là gỗ công nghiệp đã được phun tẩm kĩ lưỡng.
•    Có thể kết hợp màu sắc giữa trên và dưới để hài hòa cho các kiểu tủ bếp gỗ mới nhất hiện nay.
3. Tủ bếp chữ L liền tủ lạnh gỗ công nghiệp TB05

•    Phần trên bao gồm chạn để bát đũa và máy hút mùi.
•    Phần dưới là tủ để nồi niêu, xoong chảo.
•    Ngoài ra tủ bếp bằng gỗ thông minh này còn có chỗ để tủ lạnh cỡ 240 lít vừa khít cho gian phòng.
•    Chất liệu chính của tủ bếp chữ L TB05 là gỗ công nghiệp đã được phun sấy kĩ càng.
•    Có thể kết hợp nhiều màu sắc cho tủ bếp liền tủ lạnh này. Chính vì thế đây là 1 trong các loại tủ nhà bếp gỗ mới nhất bán chạy.
4. Tủ bếp chữ L 2 tầng gỗ sồi Nga TB01

•    Mẫu tủ bếp gỗ sồi Nga TB01 có thiết kế dạng chữ L với 2 tầng được bố trí tương đối ổn định, gọn ghẽ.
•    Phần tầng trên để bát đũa, một số đồ loại nguyên liệu để nêm nếm món ăn.
•    Tầng dưới để xoong nồi, lò vi sóng.
•    Ở giữa tủ bếp bằng gỗ chung cư này là bồn rửa bát, thường có trong các loại tủ bếp gỗ mới nhất.
5. Tủ bếp chữ L gỗ xoan đào TB08

•    Mẫu tủ gỗ nhà bếp đẹp TB08 có thiết kế gồm 2 tầng.
•    Tầng trên để bát đũa, đồ đạc nhẹ.
Tầng dưới là nồi niêu, xoong chảo. Đây là một lối thiết kế phổ biến trong các kiểu tủ bếp bằng gỗ mới nhất giờ.




Như vậy, Quý khách tủ bếp bằng gỗ đơn giản đẹp
đã nắm được những kiểu tủ bếp gỗ mẫu tủ bếp gỗ tự nhiên
mới nhất hiện giờ. Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage Nội thất Dung Thủy để được trợ giúp.


----------

